# How do I feed Bloodworms



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

I just purchased some frozen bloodworms for a treat for my fish, and have no idea how to feed them it. Do I just thaw out a cube and through it it? How many cubes for 10 fish?


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

1 cube is plenty for 10 fish, what kinda fish are they? but yeah just thaw it out, what i do is that i put the cube in the tank, wiggle it around for it to thaw out.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

with the cube I just throw one in the net and dip it in the tank for a couple minutes till it thaws then dump them in the tank so everyone gets a chance at them. I also will set a cube on a small plate for a few minutes (they thaw pretty quickly once out of the freezer) then dump them in. 1 cube is probably more than enough for 10 fish i would think.


----------



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

Simont - They are the fish in my signature....the cherry barbs and danios. Thanks everyone for the reply's. How often should I feed them it....once a week?


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

I used to get a glass (one that I never used for any other purpose) dipped it in to get some tank water, and let the blood worms 'thaw' in the glass and then dump back into tank.


----------



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

That's a good idea dzilla.....ya, I guess you wouldn't want to drink out of that glass again. lol


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

After thawing them in the glass, pour through a fish net & get rid of the cloudy water.
You don't want to add in the water as it's basically a Phosphate bath.
Some even suggest to do a quick rinse through the net with cold water then add to the tank.
Cheers!!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

you can also buy blood worm feeder, most of the lps should have them

Cone Worm Feeder Large - Pet Supplies Comparison Shopping


----------



## 4ptbuck (May 8, 2010)

For peat sakes, just chuck the frozen chunk in your tank. 
What do you think is going to happen, you'll give your fish an ice-cream headache?


However there is some benefits to thawing, AND straining, to remove the extra juices.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

You may wanna tone it down a bit with that response, keep in mind some people receive an allergic reaction when handling bloodworms.

All responses so far have been bang on , do try to feed other kinds of food(pellet/flake/live) theres many kinds out there.Bloodworms have very little nutritonal content.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ya buddhas suggestion to strain them is good, the fish arent going to eat the juices its just extra bioload for your tank


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

And they make ciclids breed like crazy! Variety is the spice of life i try to feed my reef something different every couple days...lol.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

I just throw the frozen cubes directly in - entertaining to watch my loaches steal from the Angelfish


----------

